# Any custom accessory makers here?



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've noticed several talented pipe makers on board and was wondering if anyone was making pipe racks or tampers?


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I've thought about making tampers. What did you have in mind?


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Troy (Boom) makes tampers.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/10353-boom.html
Pipe Tampers pictures by baseworks - Photobucket


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> I've thought about making tampers. What did you have in mind?


Nothing in particular, just something unique.



ten08 said:


> Troy (Boom) makes tampers.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/10353-boom.html
> Pipe Tampers pictures by baseworks - Photobucket


Thanks Adam.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing only more along the lines of leather pouches etc...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> I was thinking the same thing only more along the lines of leather pouches etc...


That would be a good category!


----------



## Allin44 (May 17, 2012)

I'm also curious if anyone is making any pipe racks or tampers, Gregg. Speak up if you're out there!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a cigar draw tool from Boom, and it's top shelf quality. I'm sure his tampers are just as nice.


----------



## tso-giannis (Feb 24, 2012)

I make pipe retorts.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been smoking a pipe for near abouts 40 years and never used or even heard of a pipe retort. Guess I led a backwoods sheltered life. Had to look it up, watched a video on YouTube. What a great way to clean a pipe!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I've made a few pipe racks for friends last year:


----------



## tso-giannis (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice try!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay - the pipe retort thing is neat, and I had not heard of such either.

Best of all, I have everything I would need to put one together in my lab.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've made a few tampers with my lathe. Nothing fancy, and I've also figured out that you need a longer, skinner tip for tamping since I made these...


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

DanR said:


> I've made a few tampers with my lathe. Nothing fancy, and I've also figured out that you need a longer, skinner tip for tamping since I made these...


Nice, they look kinda like chess pieces.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Andrewdk said:


> Nice, they look kinda like chess pieces.


They do, don't they. Maybe I should try to make a set!


----------

